

Follow Your Passion? - saturdayplace
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/follow_your_passion/

======
richeyrw
I'm glad more people are recognizing this truth. Though it's not like no one
ever pointed it out. I would say that this was one of the central points of
the E-Myth books (E for entrepreneur) [http://www.amazon.com/The-E-Myth-
Revisited-Small-Businesses/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-E-Myth-Revisited-
Small-Businesses/dp/0887307280/)

That said, it's possible "Follow your Passion!" is still a useful lie... I'm
not sure, it's certainly a prevalent lie.

